
Companies of the future: No CEO, no boss, managed by blockchain - dsr12
https://venturebeat.com/2017/04/23/companies-of-the-future-no-ceo-no-boss-managed-by-blockchain/
======
MildlySerious
Well, that's not working out well with Bitcoin right now. The "shareholder" in
this case are people with mining power, and the fight about blocksize has been
going on way too long now.

In the case of a DAO, who would decide the framework of a contract, like what
percentage of shareholders has to vote for yes/no, how long that vote goes on
until the decision takes place, and such?

Imagine a company is going badly, and there's a proposal to pivot. Should
shareholders with a bigger share but no knowledge about the topic really have
the bigger share in the vote? Does the pivot take place when 50% vote yes, or
75? Or maybe just 10%?

Blockchains are great for a lot of things, but these things seem a lot like
they're just shifting focus and reponsibility from one point to another.

~~~
DennisP
Whoever launches the contract decides how it's structured, then everybody else
decides whether it's worth buying in.

------
rini17
Excuse me, how exactly is "the blockchain" going to decide person A treats
person B rudely?

~~~
amorphid
"I, 000000000000000000257044a9121b4ad1a5713c1b3d572c764615da760cc7e8, the
leader of this great company, have clearly not done enough to foster a civil
workplace environment. We are not yet to the point where A & B can get along,
despite my best efforts. As of now, I am appointing
000000000000000000c5e37703f9f0a3c051d832bf46b9a0876ddf34bbc6b768 to the newly
created position of Global Head of HR, a move this will ensure we all be able
to express ourselves freely and effectively in the near future."

------
mvdwoord
Companies of the future: the clickbait of today.

